# tndavid?



## glorycloud (Jul 21, 2017)

Anyone seen or heard from tndavid in a while? He seems to have disappeared on me.
The last time he was on the forum was on July 11th and I have been trying to PM him,
call him and text him with no responses. Hmmmmmmmmm. I hope that he's OK.

Let me know please - thanks!

G_C


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 21, 2017)

Thread title needs editing.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 21, 2017)

I still have not heard from him..
Last time we spoke was via text june 27th.

Hopefully he gets back in touch with you.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 21, 2017)

He's still around. I've spoken to him on PM very recently. He's just getting on with things, and doing stuff rather than just talking about it.


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 21, 2017)

That's good. If you communicate with him, please let him know that he's missed
and would he please contact me directly. 8)


----------



## anachronism (Jul 21, 2017)

Of course Sir.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 18, 2017)

Sadly after four months and attempting to go the seventh extra mile, I give up trying.
Please be careful when having tndavid do any toll refine work for you.  

This is what I sent to David in April. I am pretty sure it presented problems
for him (or anyone) who it appears may have had little e-scrap experience.
If I had known his level of inexperience three months ago, I would have
selected someone else or just sold it on ebay.

4+ pounds of CPU holders / fuzzy connectors
Simm cards - 2.70 pounds
Apple CPU cards with nice gold pins - 2.05 pounds
286/386/486 ceramic CPU's with gold lids - 1.50 pounds
Nice gold connectors on old boards - 0.95 pounds
1 bag with four old crucibles (for recovering gold stuck in the flux)
186 / 286 CPU sockets with pins - 0.75 pounds
1 very small bag with miscellaneous gold items
Lots of dry filter papers for gold recovery
AL cap CPU's - 2.40 pounds (already partially processed)
Fiber CPU's and BGA chips - 0.85 pounds (already partially processed)
Glory_Cloud's ceramic mess pile - 1.60 pounds (already partially processed)

He did process the 1.5 pounds of ceramic CPU's alreadyfrom line four.
Here is a picture of the 4.46gram button that he sent to me April 26th. 
That is all that I have received, just the picture. No gold button.  




I can't get him to give a line item progress report on any the other items.
He reports many problems in life that I won't bother to detail. I consider the
entire thing a loss and I wish David well.

Such is life I guess. Live and learn.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 18, 2017)

Terrible.
Only way to put it..


----------



## snoman70 (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm sorry...as someone who has taken on too much before in life, I only hope he gets it figured out and makes it right. 

And that's assuming the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBenBen (Aug 18, 2017)

That's just really disappointing. I know stuff happens, life can get in the way and all that. Yet I think he knows he could've gotten help with it from several places. Heck, I'm only like an hour from him. If it was inexperience that held him up I would have gladly helped him, just for the hey of it.

I really hate that it was glorycloud of all folks that he skipped out on. I mean, the man's pretty much a saint from what I've seen here. He does great things for people, just because he can, and definitely doesn't deserve the run around.

I hope David gets himself leveled out and back on track. Until then I guess our hero has found his kryptonite...


----------



## Palladium (Aug 19, 2017)

:shock: 
:?


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 22, 2017)

I must say that I was pleasantly surprised to hear from David this evening by text.
He apologized and says that he is sending a package with what gold he has refined
and any material that he hasn't begun to work on yet by USPS this Friday. 
When I get the tracking number or the box, I will communicate back to the forum.

The other small refining job that he did for me went well. So, this adventure was a surprise.
I do hope that all will work out well for him as he deals with the stuff of life. As one who has
made my fair share of "mistakes" in life, I am thankful that my past is past (if you know what I mean). 8)


----------



## denim (Aug 22, 2017)

That is really good news! Hope it all works out.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Aug 22, 2017)

That's good to hear, Jim! I hope it all gets squared away for you.



glorycloud said:


> As one who has
> made my fair share of "mistakes" in life, I am thankful that my past is past (if you know what I mean).



Yep! I sure do. Got plenty of my own that I'm proud to be ashamed of!!  8)


----------



## butcher (Aug 22, 2017)

I am also glad to hear this may just work out, and I also wish tndavid luck with his problems as well.

Stuff happens.


----------



## anachronism (Aug 23, 2017)

There's a lesson to be learned here. It's a lesson I've learned the harsh way already. If you're good at this and get lots of work from people you can literally take on too much to do as a "hobby." 

It's easy to over promise and under deliver given the time available. Keep the lines of communication over and don't stick your head in the sand because it can lead to misunderstandings. All kinds of things can get in the way of a speedy result but talk to the client and keep them in the loop.


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 12, 2017)

glorycloud said:


> I must say that I was pleasantly surprised to hear from David this evening by text.
> He apologized and says that he is sending a package with what gold he has refined
> and any material that he hasn't begun to work on yet by USPS this Friday.
> When I get the tracking number or the box, I will communicate back to the forum.



Well, no box and no communication since the box was supposedly being shipped back to me. 
It's been three weeks. This is all I have to report back to the forum. Heavy sigh..............


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 12, 2017)

Hmmmm. Well after restarting my phone after my trip over seas, I do
see a text from David on the evening of the 9th. He is saying a box
was shipped. Another text from this morning saying he was looking
for the receipt where it was shipped so that he can provide the 
tracking number.

If the box or a tracking number appears, I will certainly report back 
to the forum.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 12, 2017)

I really hope its just all the terrible weather that has been going on that is slowing down the arrival of your return shipment.

I can attest, it has caused delays on a few things I've been sent recently. One shipment took 7 days instead of 2, but, I had the tracking number that belonged to it so I could anxiously await its updated arrival.

Why does it seem bad things always happen to good people?


----------



## Shark (Sep 12, 2017)

I hope it works out for both of you.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 12, 2017)

I just had a shipment of 3 oz lost in El paso last week. Tracking showed it all the way to the post office and then........ Thank god it was a check and not the physical metal!


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 15, 2017)

Now it's September 15th. Three days have passed. No box. No tracking number. No communication.

Heavy sigh...................................


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 15, 2017)

glorycloud said:


> Heavy sigh...............................



I agree. Really sorry it's turned out that way.


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 18, 2017)

For anyone here who does toll refining, would you ever return what you have
toll refined by USPS in a box that you added stamps to instead of using click
to ship without insurance by dropping it off in a drop off box?? All conveniently
without any way to trace since there are no receipts or tracking numbers?? 

Today, I am supposed to believe that is what happened to the refined gold and 
the items that were being returned as not processed or refined. My only response
to the toll refiner was, this surely sounds like the "dog ate my homework" story. :roll: 

I am weary of the stories and I wash my hands again of this debacle.  

Heavy sigh.....................


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 18, 2017)

I ship it USPS PRIORITY MAIL EXPRESS, and the customer has it next day before noon!

Heavy sigh.......


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 18, 2017)

Never.
Ever.
Any and every toll is sent with tracking and insurance at the minimum. Signature confirmation sometimes.

Did he have anything to say to the "dog ate my homework" ?

Edit to add,
So he sent this box, with pounds and pounds of stuff with stamps... So, was the whole box covered in stamps?
While they do make a stamp that has a $6 value (I know, I just bought one) -to get it, *you have to go to the post office!*
If that was the case, he would have just sent it priority..

Id be more apt to believe the dog ate it... But as of now, I believe that your box of stuff is going to fund his wedding


----------



## Smack (Sep 20, 2017)

Apparently he's waiting for what comes around :twisted:


----------



## anachronism (Oct 6, 2017)

Smack said:


> Apparently he's waiting for what comes around :twisted:



Oh and it always does Smack. It always does. I'm really disappointed too guys I thought he was a poster boy for this place the way he learned everything. Glory I feel for you. 

Jon


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Oct 6, 2017)

anachronism said:


> . I'm really disappointed too guys I thought he was a poster boy for this place the way he learned everything.
> 
> Jon



I think he maybe learned the very very basics, but other than that, he would just text me any and every time he had a question. ...even after scamming Jim, just recently he had the nerve to text me asking why his silver wasn't cementing out of solution... 

...needless to say, I have not, and will not reply. 

He has tarnished toll refining, and has made me feel guilty like it was me that took Jim for a ride. Solely because, had I not been a quick text away, he probably wouldn't have ever got the confidence of anyone here to refine for them.

I am sorry Jim, and I hope to continue to make it up to you in the future


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 7, 2017)

You are all kind.  

David knows what the toll refine funds were for. He seemed sorry but sorry won't help
feed the children in Chincha Peru where I had designated the proceeds of the refine to go.

It will be OK. I sent off the first payment this month so that the kids can have at least
one good meal a week and some encouragement along the way as well. 

Thanks to one and all for caring. Let's move on. David has it seems. 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 18, 2017)

tndavid has been banned from the forum. I sent him an email explaining why and letting him know he will not be allowed to return unless he completes the job or returns glorycloud's material.

Dave


----------

